# Diesel on paintwork



## DiscoDriver (Oct 27, 2009)

I just stupidly overfilled the tank on my car and ended up spilling diesel down the side of the vehicle. Could anyone confirm if this will damage or outright strip the wax off the paintwork (I am assuming it will).

I'm going to clean the car this afternoon and I can reapply some sealant/wax to cover over the bits that got diesel on them.


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

I carry an old mf and a spray bottle of shampoo / water in the boot for this very reason. Also means the bird **** comes off asap:thumb:

To answer your question..I dont think so if you get it off asap:buffer:


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

DiscoDriver said:


> I'm going to clean the car this afternoon and I can reapply some sealant/wax to cover over the bits that got diesel on them.


Unfortunately now due to the spillage of diesel on your paintwork the individual panel must be sanded back to the metal, followed by an IPA wipedown, resprayed, left for 3 months for the off-gassing to complete, and then protection must be reapplied, to ensure optimum bonding of the sealant/wax product.


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

^^^^:lol:^^^^


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

Lol - you forgot to mention replacing the suspension components and trim behind the rear quarter panel where the spillage occurred.

Brian


----------



## DiscoDriver (Oct 27, 2009)

F*ck it - I'm just going to sell the car and buy a new one. Can't be arsed with all the hassle...

Thanks Guys


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

DiscoDriver said:


> F*ck it - I'm just going to sell the car and buy a new one. Can't be arsed with all the hassle...
> 
> Thanks Guys


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

when it happened to me i just used a brillo pad and some CIF


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

or just cover the rest of your car with diesel could be entertaining i suppose


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

DiscoDriver said:


> I just stupidly overfilled the tank on my car and ended up spilling diesel down the side of the vehicle. Could anyone confirm if this will damage or outright strip the wax off the paintwork *(I am assuming it will).*
> 
> I'm going to clean the car this afternoon and I can reapply some sealant/wax to cover over the bits that got diesel on them.


You assume incorrectly, seen loads of cars with diesel residue on the panel, washes away with none boutique shampoo :thumb:


----------



## DiscoDriver (Oct 27, 2009)

It did seem to wash off very easily with no discernible damage to the paintwork/wax. I put on a coat of Megs #16 just in case


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I'd be surprised if there was much wax left on there. Petroleum products make amazing degreasers so would likely strip most waxes fairly easily IMHO.

Next wash I'd reapply a product over the area to be sure, and I'd get it washed off ASAP anyway if you could.


----------

